

AWS Summits 2015 – London: Session Recordings and Slides - agonzalezro
http://aws.amazon.com/summits/london/sessions

======
unmole
Does anyone know if and when the videos will be uploaded?

~~~
agonzalezro
Hi @unomole.

Following the "Play" icon you can see the Youtube Channel:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCT-nPlVzJI-
ccQXlxjSvJmw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCT-nPlVzJI-ccQXlxjSvJmw)
Perhaps the video that you want is already uploaded but not linked from there
(S. Francisco talks or something).

Good luck!

